

Game On Thoughts on Apple’s entry in to runtime view hierarchy inspection - theraven
http://blog.ittybittyapps.com/blog/2014/06/03/game-on/?src=hn

======
ggamecrazy
I certainly hope that Apple's decision to include a runtime hierarchy
inspection tool will wet everyones appetites for the Reveal app.

